# Just Wondering What Species? Thanks!



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

heyy, bought 2 of these guys a week or so ago. one of them had a really huge chunk of flesh missing from just about his head so i originally bought them so i could save him haha hes in a 10 gal healing up and this guy is in a 29 gallon just hangin out for now until i grab a few more, theyre only 15 bucks each gunna get 2 more i think for my 55 gal project. thanks in advance for any help!

only info they told me at petstore is that they first thought they wer rbp's and then now they think they are silver diamond p's... but i havent been able to find anything about "silver diamonds" to me they look like rbp juviniles from what pictures ive come accross online


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

From the picture I would say RBP


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Will be much easier to ID in a few/several months.

As for the "silver diamond" thing, pet stores just love to make up names on the spot... they think it helps smooth over the fact that they don't know jack sh*t about what they have in inventory.


----------



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

i just added 3 more of them with him and not gunna lie i was a little worried about fights but theyre just schooled together and lovein it! haha ive never had aggressive fish so this all worries me a bit, thanks for the help guys! and i agree about petstores being fkn morons (excuse language) i think they got there "silver diamond" name because they look alot similar to the silver dollars they have a few tanks down from these guys lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

P. nattereri (red belly piranhas).


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Dude, how the hell have you been?


----------



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks ja'eh


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Dude, how the hell have you been?


Alright...how the hell have you been? You still a gigalo?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Haha, nah... got a great woman... 100% dedicated to her.

How 'bout you you ol' houndog you? haha


----------

